# The workshop - an update



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello Ladies, 

I'm hoping that long standing users of this board will indulge me. I just want to let everyone know that there are 1, possibly 2 places left on the workshop. I guess I am saying to anyone who's been mulling it over but not approached me, have another think about it, and let me know if you want to know more. 

I've uhhmmed and aahhhed over this post for a few days; I don't want to misuse my position as a member of this board, but, at the same time, given the focus of the workshops, I don't think I'm in the same category as someone who tries to sell you t-shirts or dodgy supplemements! It is seriously not about the cash, I just want to do this work more than anything else in the world, and to spread the potential benefits as far and wide as I can. 

Finally I'd like to add that I am chuffed to bits that a) so many of you have been supportive of my plans, b) a flattering number of you have signed up to attend and c) yet others of you encourage newer members to consider attending. I appreciate the faith in me that all of you have shown.

Bless, and I hope the sky is clear for you today, 

MM xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't apologse MM.

This is really relevant to anyone on this thread and is about 'support' not 'selling'.  This workshop seeks to put right some of what was in Flipper's post a couple of days ago about there not being anything around to help people moving on or at the end of the road with TTC.

I am pleased you have had plenty of people take you up on your offer of help as I am sure it will be a weekend well spent  

x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

I bet we get posts afterwards to tell us what a great support the workshop is! I will be thinking of you over the weekend. You don't need luck MM, you have all the skills you need, but a bit of extra love can never come amiss! Sending mine

Jq xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I just wanted to send my love and best wishes to all those attending the workshop and to you MM.  

flipper


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Just wanted to wish MM and anyone attending the workshop a really successful session.

Plus a special word for anyone is struggling with a decision on whether to attend or not. I attended a similar workshop in January after many days wondering if it was for me. It was the BEST thing I have done to help myself through this and if you are hesitating I really recommend you do it. 

Love MeganXX


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Girls
Just keeping this at the top of the board and sending MM all the best for the workshop. I think it sounds amazing, and I only wish I could come, but not able to right now. Hopefully in the future tho.
Anyway, best wishes to all going along this time


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Good Luck MM- am sure it will be good for all involved


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm sure the workshop will be a great experience - the very best of luck MM (not that I think you need it!) and I hope everyone going really benefits from it. I'd have been there like a shot if it wasn't for the rather large amount of miles between me and you...!

B xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

MM - having met you, and knowing you the way I do I know that this workshop will help so many people. You are an amazing, insightful and inspirational lady - I think we are blessed to have you here doing what you do!

Much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, ladies, ladies, 

marvels, each and  every one of you - thank you so much for your words of wisdom and support,

love to all of you, 

MM xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Just moving you up MM as I know this will be so valuable to all who attend!

Love Jq xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!!

MM xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi MM,

You must be so excited! The workshop is imminant! Just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you. I know it will go well, can't wait to hear about it next week!

Loads of love to you, and to the participants - especially our FF!

Jq xxx


----------

